# HOTS Key - wo kann ich welche gewinnen ?



## ohh (16. Juli 2014)

Hy,

da ich denke, dass nicht nur ich scharf auf einen hereos of the storm key bin, sondern sicher einige mehr, dachte ich, 
wäre ein fred nicht schlecht, in dem aufgelistet wird, bei welchen seiten keys verlost werden und in welchem zeitraum jeweils.


----------

